
Will anyone pay developers for FireFox extensions? - Shakescode
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/16/would-you-pay-for-firefox-extensions/
======
DanielStraight
I would not. I might, however, donate.

Paying is upfront, before I even know if the add-on will be useful. I don't
like paying for anything upfront without some kind of evaluation.

Also, seeing as my use of the add-on depends on the continued existence of
Firefox as well as the developers commitment to keeping it up-to-date with
breaking changes in Firefox, I don't see a long life expectancy for add-ons
anyway. I've already had some favorite add-ons fall by the wayside. I have no
interest in paying for something that suddenly becomes unsupported without
explanation 6 months later.

Finally, my use of add-ons is relatively limited anyway, and most of the ones
I do use have very obnoxious features that I wish I could do something about.
Right now, the only things I can see giving any money in any way for are
Firebug, its extensions for analyzing page speed from Google and Yahoo (though
I'm not as likely to "donate" money to a major corporation), and Web
Developer.

